# Scared of getting COPD or Cancer from MJ - Will edibles or pills have lon



## WorriedJohnyBoy (Apr 27, 2013)

Scared of getting COPD or Cancer from MJ - Will edibles or pills have long term affect on organs?


I want to know if there is any long term damage to organs if I consume MJ via food, caps/pills, tincture, etc..Will it affect pancrease or liver like a pharmaceutical pill would?

I'm a 30 year old asthmatic, I was diagnosed at 16 but ignored and continued to play sports, swim and bike without inhaler. They said it was a mild version. I recently quit smoking MJ and switched to vaporizing, no particular reason just wanted to becareful in the long run. I never smoked cigs, ever. I'm still able to play basketball with the 20 year olds on full court without any issues.

To top it off I suffer from GAD (generalize anxiety disorder and OCD). I read an article yesterday about marijuana and emphysema at a young age. This put me in panic mode and I quickly made an appointment with doc to been next week. I even went out and purchased a brand new FLOW PEAK METER made by omcrom. I came home and tested, my numbers were really low at 450, the highest was around 500. The normal rate for someone my age and height is 622. I'm barely at 450. I'm only 150lbs, not sure if this has any affect to score. 

The meter I purchased 1/5 star reviews on amazon, mainly about the quality but some are complaining that the meter always shows 80-100 lower compared to other meters Not sure what to make of it. I'm scared and can barely focus. I just had a son, now I'm afraid I wont be around to see him grow up. I have no wheezing or any asthma attacks in my whole life.

To top it off my mother died of rare lung cancer called BAC at 49, however she was a heavy tobacco smoker. I lived with my dad and only seen her a few times, her house reaked of smoke. After I seen article on how you have 70% chance of getting lung cancer if you parents got it and you smoke. I spoke to genetics counselor who did not think it was necessary to test if there was not a strong family history (only sporadic with known cause) of LC in immediate family. No other history of cancer in my family. Both sides of grandparents are hitting their 90's.

It would be stupid of me to even continue to vaporizer or smoke. Anyone else consume mj via pills on a daily basis?


----------



## Jar Man (Apr 27, 2013)

WorriedJohnyBoy said:


> Scared of getting COPD or Cancer from MJ - Will edibles or pills have long term affect on organs?
> 
> 
> I want to know if there is any long term damage to organs if I consume MJ via food, caps/pills, tincture, etc..Will it affect pancrease or liver like a pharmaceutical pill would?
> ...


 I believe it comes down to a toxic mixture of your GAD and OCD more than anything so serious. A 56 yr old who suffered from asthmatic bronchitis as a child who like you, never smoked cigs but was told I'd have certain later problems due to my long-term chronic MJ use. I can still do massive bong pulls like I did in my mid 20's and suffer zero lung problems to this day. Sure, some reports defy my story but the most recent news is cannabis isn't as harmful on the lungs as has been perpetuated for so long. Relax, kick back and drop a few cookies if you insist. No one has ever developed physical complications due to ingesting long-term cannabis extract preparations of any sort. But don't just take my word for it. Do a little research online and I'm sure you'd find evidence to support my assertion here.


----------



## Sustain (May 3, 2013)

To tell anyone that pot doesn't effect your lungs is a silly thing to do. It does. It is smoke, and it is messing with your lungs when you inhale it. To what extent that it is bad will differ from person to person, but if we are all honest we will admit that it is in fact bad for your lungs. Eating though has no ill effects (that I know of as a regular guy without a degree in medicine). But based off your post alone I can tell you that you are over thinking it for sure. Stop being paranoid if you can, the chances of getting cancer or any other problem is equivalent to you dying in your car on your way to work tomorrow. If you want to stop smoking to avoid that risk thats fine, and I'll agree with you until I die that you can avoid things that may cause you harm... but the risk factor here is low so choose whatever you'd like to do. If someone offers you a pipe, take a hit! You'll be fine. Buy vaporizers for yourself if you feel the need, it is definitely better for you, or even eat for your fix if you feel you need to. But relax man. You can die at any second from anything and you can not stop that no matter what. So enjoy life until you do finally die, instead of worrying about it till you die.


I'm sure you've been told this before though, so my advice may be lost.... but hey it took me a few minutes to write this up and if it helps you at all I'm glad. I'm sure you'll be a great father. (or continue to be I should say)


----------



## Bubbagineer (May 6, 2013)

Edibles are harmless as long as you disregard the munchie attacks lol. Seriously though, I would consider closely before I ingested anything made with a butane extract. Stick to CO2 or solventless IMO


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 6, 2013)

Marijuana smokers do not have a higher incidence of cancer in studies done. As far as COPD and other disorders, it's conflicted at best. The studies that isolate MJ smokers from Cigarette smokers seem to indicate better lung function in regular marijuana users than in non smokers. Oftentimes drastically. It's a unique situation.

There are a number of bronchodilators in cannabis as well. You should research this stuff before jumping to conclusions. The fact you can play basketball with 20 year olds tells you a lot more than some meter that you're not even sure works properly. If you live in a city with a lot of smog chances are that's affecting your lungs more than your smoking is. Still probably wise to vaporize instead. I prefer it personally.


----------

